# Will the Mavs allow Dirk to become the offensive machine this year?



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

Lets face it, Dirk is among the top 2 or 3 offensive players in the league. I cringed many times in crunch time in the regular season when guys would launch shots at critical times without getting it to Dirk first...I mean, the guy is money. The offense HAS to go through him, especially at key situations. That is one of the reasons I want NVE gone, because he didn't realize it was not beneficial to the Mavs for him to be launching threes on the fast break, when the team had a 7 foot-inside/outside machine that needs the ball....I think the rest of the team (even Finley and Nash) have to realize this as well, just as Birds' Celtics, and Jordan's Bulls realized it.

Thoughts??


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I don't think I would mind letting NVE take the final shots if I were a Mav fan, you ever see how many daggers in 4th courts he puts up on Sports Center, before this year, I remember him year after year... Agreed Dirk is an awesome offensive machine, but I think that Cuban realized how clutch of a machine he was getting in Nick.

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hitman</b>!
> Lets face it, Dirk is among the top 2 or 3 offensive players in the league. I cringed many times in crunch time in the regular season when guys would launch shots at critical times without getting it to Dirk first...I mean, the guy is money. The offense HAS to go through him, especially at key situations. That is one of the reasons I want NVE gone, because he didn't realize it was not beneficial to the Mavs for him to be launching threes on the fast break, when the team had a 7 foot-inside/outside machine that needs the ball....I think the rest of the team (even Finley and Nash) have to realize this as well, just as Birds' Celtics, and Jordan's Bulls realized it.
> 
> Thoughts??


The problem is Dirk didnt step up at the end of those 4 games and demand the ball. The Mavs mail flaw is that they are all TOO MUCH of team players. I also think Dirks ankle was still hurt.


----------



## ozcoltsfan (Sep 13, 2002)

Dirk will continue to develop as an NBA player, the only problem I see with him is once he gets in a shooting slump say once every 5-6 games, he finds it hard to get out of it, either way his numbers are gonna keep increasing, he is the main man in Dallas, and I am picking them to take over from the Lakers this season.


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I don't think I would mind letting NVE take the final shots if I were a Mav fan, you ever see how many daggers in 4th courts he puts up on Sports Center, before this year, I remember him year after year... Agreed Dirk is an awesome offensive machine, but I think that Cuban realized how clutch of a machine he was getting in Nick.
> 
> -Petey


Petey...

As a casual observer I would have thought the same thing, but on further inspection it becomse obvious that he is throwing up too many bricks in between those daggers, and on a team that has Dirk Nowitzki, you don't need a 39% shooter launching 22 footers in the pivotal minutes. Although I agree with the other poster who said that Dirk doesn't demand the ball. He really has to, in order to truly make the Mavs his team, and take them and his game to the next level.

Hitman


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I do honestly beleive (after watching the WC Games) Dirk is going to have the most amazing year in his career. This is going to make Popeye Jones look like Dikembe Mutumbo. I dont think Dirk "realized" how good he was. His confidence should be so high he will demand the ballnow. Finley is the perfect match because hes a high scoring sg who doesnt need the ball to feel like hes contributing (ala McGrady, Iverson, Carter or Bryant). He can score 5 or 35 as long as his team wins he doesnt care. Nash of course is well rested. The Magician penitration skills are excellent for Dirk because it allows him to pick a spot and just catch and shoot. Not that Dirk cant put the ballon the floor. And did you see how he started going to the rack last year? I have NBA TV so I saw about 60 Mav games and Dirk is not scared to yak on anyone. We aer going to see more of that this year because now he nows he can do it. And Maybe its just me but I did see the Diggler swatting balls in the WC's.The Mavs style of defense is to just outrun the other squad but with the addition of PJ you will see them grind it out more and prove they all can play D. It was the system that did not allow them to. Hense you will see Dirks Defensive #'s jump. Hes already good for 15 rbds a game. Dare I say 20 is not out the question. He will give Duncan, Kidd and Shaq a run for the money @ double double land. Not saying he will win that title but the closer he is the better the Mavs are. You will see better shot selection by Nick th Quick because if he is still with the Mavs then he doesnt have to keep his stock up by shooting the daylights out of the ball. He will be willing to defer to teamates Dirk anf Fin thus adding about 5 more ppg to thier avg from last year. Im saying it now. The world is in for a shock from the Mavs and Dirk is Going to lead the charge.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I don't think I would mind letting NVE take the final shots if I were a Mav fan, you ever see how many daggers in 4th courts he puts up on Sports Center, before this year, I remember him year after year... Agreed Dirk is an awesome offensive machine, but I think that Cuban realized how clutch of a machine he was getting in Nick.
> 
> -Petey


IMO - I wouldn't consider Nick a true clutch performer, if your comments are based on having Nick over Dirk in clutch situations for the big shot, then you might really want to think that one over. 

Dirk is the cornerstone of the Mavs and he's only getting better, like I've mentioned before, he's the package!! I see him much more agressive next season and their true go-to-guy. He will make his shots consistantly - inside/out.

Nick can shoot lights out, once he's ON, but he's very streaky and he can go through that and a inconsistant phase throughout the entire game. 

When he was with the Lakers back then, the main problem he had was his style of play on the breaks, instead of pushing it, looking for open teammates on the run, he'd pull up for a 3 or jumper instead, leaving the opposition with advantages if he didn't knock it. I still see him doing that in Dallas. I'd rather have any of the Big 3 with the Rock when the game is on the line. But Dirk will be their option, He can beat you in many ways. The only clutch machine Cuban is probably reffering to is any of his big 3, cause I've seen them on SportsCenter " consistantly " before Nick can even think of pulling out his own Daggers 

I'd really consider trading Nick for a some size, a low-post Banger on the boards, Dallas will be among the Western Powers and Dirk will lead the way :yes:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I am basing what I think of NVE based of what I have seen of him on television, and tv / the news only shows successes. I understand where you are going... with your opinions.

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> IMO - I wouldn't consider Nick a true clutch performer, if your comments are based on having Nick over Dirk in clutch situations for the big shot, then you might really want to think that one over.
> ...


Actually Nick is the fire power off the bench. If we lose him then all of a sudden the Mavs bench looks horrible. With him they lookfundementaly sound.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually Nick is the fire power off the bench. If we lose him then all of a sudden the Mavs bench looks horrible. With him they lookfundementaly sound.



That's true...Nick is the spark off the bench
But if you package Nick for a decent PG and PF/C in return, then it would benefit the Mavs. Cause they have enough scoring to cover up for Nicks numbers :yes:  

What's the current status of the Mavs possible off-season moves?? Any other trade offers being brought up?
How about the trade scenario with NY or was it just a Hot rumor that was blown over?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We already have an excellent pg off the bench in Nick and Eshcmeyer and Bradley are actually pretty good off the Bench. You just dont want them to be your starters. I guess you could always up grade but I dont see very many possible deals that would beneifit the Mavs except for that NY trade. And I think the mavs really want to get rid of Abdul-Wahad and hes impossible contract.

I dont know of any other deals that are iron clad maybe Wang in a sign and trade to GS. But thats speculation too.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> We already have an excellent pg off the bench in Nick and Eshcmeyer and Bradley are actually pretty good off the Bench. You just dont want them to be your starters. I guess you could always up grade but I dont see very many possible deals that would beneifit the Mavs except for that NY trade. And I think the mavs really want to get rid of Abdul-Wahad and hes impossible contract.
> ...


Is their any truth, That the Mavs would pull the trade with NY if Sprewell was involved?...
If so why Sprewell??
I just rec'd this information - Raja Bell is close to signing with the Mavs......
He's a hard-nosed hands-On-Ball type defender that will play tough against the 2's or 3's
I'm assuming he's taking over Buckner spot in the rotation??

Here's the link

http://www.philly.com/mld/dailynews/sports/4153611.htm


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Glad that Dirk is finally getting some respect as one of the best talents in the NBA*

This saids alot for the USA, to give a German player this kind of respect. Dirk is a great ball player and a better human being.

To see a 7 footer play inside and outside like that is a joy to watch. Are we seeing the future of NBA basketball.

Anyways, he is fun to watch and he just seems to enjoy the game so much.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Glad that Dirk is finally getting some respect as one of the best talents in the NBA*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> This saids alot for the USA, to give a German player this kind of respect. Dirk is a great ball player and a better human being.
> 
> To see a 7 footer play inside and outside like that is a joy to watch. Are we seeing the future of NBA basketball.
> ...


He deserves every bit of that RESPECT. He is the NBA's future, he's exciting to watch. He's got the sweetest Jumper for a Bigman.

He's got good post moves and I'd really like to see him attack the basket aggresively 


:yes:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> Is their any truth, That the Mavs would pull the trade with NY if Sprewell was involved?...
> ...


I actually think bringing Spree to Dal would be a bad move for Dallas. All the Players in Dallas are very unselfish...except nick. And where would spree get decent playing time? Finley will play 35-38 mpg as will Dirk and Najara is a defensive guru so hell play when one or the other is out. We could go with a smaller line up but with the addition of popeye jones there is no need to. The Mavs can actuually settle down on some of the run and shoot a la Kings. So Spre doesnt fit in does he?


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

but seriously, Dallas should look for a solid backup SG for Finley... even tho Finley plays major minutes... maybe a veteran SG who plays superb D, being that the offense goes thru Dirk anyway...

peace


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>p</b>!
> but seriously, Dallas should look for a solid backup SG for Finley... even tho Finley plays major minutes... maybe a veteran SG who plays superb D, being that the offense goes thru Dirk anyway...
> 
> peace


What do you think Najara and Griffin are there for? They are not scorers but excellent defenders.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> What do you think Najara and Griffin are there for? They are not scorers but excellent defenders.


You can now add Raja into that mix, not an offensive threat. but more of a defender.


----------

